# Aerating/Overseeding and Tenacity



## PK44 (May 8, 2018)

Hello. Long island rye mix and my lawn is a mess. I held off doing anything in Spring and plan on attacking it with tenacity in early September at the same time as aeration and Overseeding. Do I need to perform these steps in any particular order? I'm thinking aerate.... Overseed and apply tenacity last.

I'm concerned about the tenacity with a fresh layer of seed but I have to do something here... Lawn is green but with everything but actual grass.

Thoughts?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Yup, aerate > overseed > tenacity.

If you have a calibrated sprayer, don't worry about the tenacity impacting your seeding; that is it's main benefit. That said, you may not get control of all the weeds with a single app. I would plan on hitting it again in a month or after you've mowed the grass a few times. You should use a surfactant with the tenacity (or at least a little baby shampoo if you do not have any). Some grassy weeds like quackgrass or poa triv will not die from Tenacity and require a non-selective herbicide like glyphosate. NExt year get a pre emergent down in the spring and see what weeds are left.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you have a bunch of crabgrass (and a bunch of other weeds), you could use quinclorac. You can apply it before and during seeding of rye.


----------



## PK44 (May 8, 2018)

So it's about that time and have one more question that's tough to get a handle on. Since I'm aerating and Overseeding I'm mowing short.... Much shorter than I would normally mow when putting down an herbicide. If I mow 1 1/2 inches the day before aerating/Overseeding/blanket tenacity application (with surfacent and dye) will I have an issue? Concerned about the timing of my mow and the short height with tenacity. I know it wants some leafy stuff to bind to but that may not be an option during an overseed.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

PK44 said:


> So it's about that time and have one more question that's tough to get a handle on. Since I'm aerating and Overseeding I'm mowing short.... Much shorter than I would normally mow when putting down an herbicide. If I mow 1 1/2 inches the day before aerating/Overseeding/blanket tenacity application (with surfacent and dye) will I have an issue? Concerned about the timing of my mow and the short height with tenacity. I know it wants some leafy stuff to bind to but that may not be an option during an overseed.


Do you want to use the tenacity as a pre-emergent or post-emergent?

Post-emergent: use surfactant and dye and it should be sprayed a few days before you mow. It needs time to be absorbed into the leaves and work. This is for weeds you currently have.

Pre-emergent: only spray tenacity and water. This will stop new weeds from growing but doesn't do much for current weeds which are already there. Spray this when you put down seeds.


----------

